
Being wealthy adds nine more healthy years of life, says study - mmhsieh
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/jan/15/being-wealthy-adds-nine-years-to-life-expectancy-says-study
======
nwah1
Because you cannot do a controlled experiment, it is probably impossible to
control for all the variables that are all confounding each other... education
level, IQ, talent for delayed gratification, etc. Wealth impacts all of those,
but is also caused by them.

------
verdverm
I'll wager a wealthy amount of money that the gap is going to increase at a
faster clip

------
Voyiatzis
Depends, on how you drive.

